# how do i find the owner (dissolved company land)



## bluebubbles (11 Sep 2009)

There is a plot of land beside my house which kids are using to drink in, i'd like to try to buy a section of this so that the problem while not gone is further from my wall. the problem is this:
The estate was built in the 70's and so the public areas have been taken in charge by the council. The plot i've a problem with is a walled compound and so was not taken in charge. According to land reg it is still owned by the company that built the houses. This company no longer exist and the companys that are currently trading under the name have no connection to the original company.
how do i find out who delt witht he company liquidation and who now owns the land and may be in a position to sell it. 
if it has reverted to state ownership who do i contact about it? 

Any help on this would be great as i have hit a wall at my end. 

thank you.


----------



## Kate10 (11 Sep 2009)

Hi bluebubbles,

If you contact the companies registration office they should be able to tell you how the company was wound up.  If the company went into liquidation they will be able to give you the name of the liquidator.  if the company was voluntarily wound up by the directors/shareholders, then the assets would have been distributed to the shareholders on the winding up.  However if the company was simply struck off for an administrative failing (like failure to file annual returns for example) and the directors/shareholders never dealt with matters property, then all of the assets of the company including the land would have reverted to the govt.

Check with the CRO as a starting point.

Good luck!

Kate.


----------



## bluebubbles (11 Sep 2009)

thank you so much for that. I'll get onto it and hopefully i'll get further. 

thanks again


----------



## j26 (11 Sep 2009)

Property of dissolved companies vests in the State - S.28 of the State Property Act, 1954.  Contact the Department of Finance.


----------



## bluebubbles (11 Sep 2009)

i had come across that but how do i go about buying a strip of it off the state. 

Some of the houses never bought out the freehold. i'm trying to find out who is dealing with that now and hoping that they can help me with the site beside me. 
i'll start with the cro as i dont know how the company was dissolved/stopped trading.


----------



## bluebubbles (14 Sep 2009)

I have just been told that the liquidiation in question is finished and the land i'm interested in was overlooked. Does this mean it reverts to the state and what state department can i approch to find out about it. 

Thanks


----------



## j26 (14 Sep 2009)

Try the Department of Finance - they'll take whatever you offer at the moment


----------



## Romulan (14 Sep 2009)

Something similar occurred where I live and the house owner simply extended his fence to cover the area in question. I presume that if no one objects over the statutory period, he can claim adverse possession.

MF1 or Vanilla might offer more informed legal advice.


----------



## j26 (14 Sep 2009)

Romulan said:


> Something similar occurred where I live and the house owner simply extended his fence to cover the area in question. I presume that if no one objects over the statutory period, he can claim adverse possession.
> 
> MF1 or Vanilla might offer more informed legal advice.



Possibly, but remember that the Limitation period for state property (if it vested in the state) is 30 years.


----------



## onq (14 Sep 2009)

bluebubbles said:


> There is a plot of land beside my house which kids are using to drink in, i'd like to try to buy a section of this so that the problem while not gone is further from my wall. the problem is this:
> The estate was built in the 70's and so the public areas have been taken in charge by the council. The plot i've a problem with is a walled compound and so was not taken in charge. According to land reg it is still owned by the company that built the houses. This company no longer exist and the companys that are currently trading under the name have no connection to the original company.
> how do i find out who delt witht he company liquidation and who now owns the land and may be in a position to sell it.
> if it has reverted to state ownership who do i contact about it?
> ...




I'd sooner think about getting the local police to deal with the drinking problem rather than buying land adjoining the problem.
You'd have to insure the land and fence it and repel borders or risk claims against you by some bar-room lawyer drinking in the field.

I once acted for a landowner who was claimed against in Court by a serial claimant just because he owned land in the area.
My job was simply to state where my client owned land and show that it was not contiguous to the lane in which the claimant had his misfortune.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## bluebubbles (15 Sep 2009)

i'd like to buy it, i can then raise the height of the wall to keep them out and match the height of the existing wall on my garden. I'd then just lawn the area and have it as a garden. that way no one will be drinking in it. i dont want to go down the line of adverse possession, i'd rather spend money on something i own rather than on something i might some day own.

i'm just not sure who does own it. 

The guards have been called a number of times but dont do anything so calling them isnt working. 

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Skydyed (27 Jun 2010)

You could build a wall or erect a fence and maintain it for twelve years and if no one complins in that time the land becomes yours.  I lost a large part of my land by not realising a neighbour had done that.


----------



## cocoa123 (11 Apr 2015)

I'm now going through the same search. Trying to identify who owns the peice of land that I'm interested in acquiring a right of way from it. According to the Land registry it's owed by some company. According to the CRO site this company has been dissolved via receivership many years ago. So, it's not clear who I need to deal with. And also why the Land register is still pointed to dissolved company as the owner. I'd expect to see or a new owner that got it from receiver or the govt if the land was returned to the state. Any ideas guys?


----------

